# Rhinestone Designs Pressing Front and Back



## kimmymoritz (May 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone.......I am new to the forum but not new to rhinestone designs. HOWEVER, I have NEVER pressed the front and back of a tee with a rhinestone design. I have read some of the other discussions on this topic, but just am not getting it. I just wouldn't think that once you press a transfers on the front, that you would be able to flip the shirt over and press the back?? PLEASE explain and thank you so much for your help. Kimmy


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Those who do the back pressing turn the shirt inside out and then press the back side of the design


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Inside out? How do you place the transfer? I "dress the press" so that only one layer of the shirt is on the press...in other words the platen is between the shirt.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

You place the transfer as usual press it as usual , when cooled remove the transfer paper. Turn the shirt inside out and give it another quick press 


I don' t do this


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Well, written that way, it makes a lot more sense


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you speaking of pressing two separate designs, one on the front and one on the back?

If so, you simply need a teflon sheet or something inside the shirt to prevent the heat and glue from each design from coming together. I do this all the time. Place your front design, insert the teflon sheet and press as normal. Flip over and press the second transfer, as normal.

If you are speaking of pressing a transfer twice, once as normal, and then again after turning the shirt inside out, I have not found this to be necessary.


----------



## kimmymoritz (May 31, 2012)

SLICK - exactly what I am talking about. Wow, I just thought with the rhinestones already on one side and then flipping the shirt, it might screw up the front. Thank you so much for the advice!!! I appreciate your time.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem If I can save one person from ruining as much stuff as I did when I started, then my work is done


----------



## kimmymoritz (May 31, 2012)

I have been doing it for quite a long time but just told those that asked that I couldn't do it


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry if i miss understood what you were talking about


----------



## kimmymoritz (May 31, 2012)

Reading my original post, I probably wasn't clear. I should have stated that I wanted to press a transfer on the front and a different one on the back!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

To add to what Slick mentioned, I also put a cover sheet of some kind on the bottom platen of my heat press after pressing one side. I don't want any glue to seep out around the stones and stick the the platen and then melt onto the next shirt I press. 

So start to finish:
I press the first transfer with a cover sheet.
I peel the transfer tape off.
I put a Teflon sheet between the shirt.
I put a silicone sheet on top of the bottom platen.
I press the second side with a cover sheet.
I peel the transfer tape off.
I press the second side with the cover sheet on top of the rhinestones for another 10-15 seconds.

The reason I press again after peeling the tape off is to set the stones more and also because it helps to get rid of the rectangular line around the design that the transfer tape left.


----------



## kimmymoritz (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Stephanie!!


----------

